

Thinking The Unthinkable: Is Oracle Considering Buying HP? - ldayley
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2011/08/22/thinking-the-unthinkable-is-oracle-considering-buying-hp/

======
michaelpinto
i honestly think that larry ellison will buy HP — he's dreamed of hardware
since the net computer days, and would love to beat both blll gates and steve
jobs at their own game: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Computer>

